# New Soft Stylus Pens



## t001xa22 (Oct 6, 2011)

I tried out the new soft stylus kits recently made available. I wanted to try them out on a simple 7mm pen kit, so I turned a couple of slimlines. The stylus kits install easily, and work very well on the new tablets, IPads, and smartphones. The first pen is tulipwood, and the second one is wenge wood. Hopefully, in the future, the manufacturers will come out with other plating colors instead of just chrome, and maybe other sizes than just 7mm.


----------



## Tage (Oct 7, 2011)

Very cool.  I've been curious about the new capacitive (sp?) kit from CSUSA.  I like your idea of coupling it with a pen.


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice Bill!! I'll be curious how they sell for ya, being in the metroplex and all. Keep us posted on what ppl think


----------



## clapiana (Oct 7, 2011)

i also got in some tips too.  if you hold the stylus without touching metal on your pen does the stylus work?

i have a wood only stylus with a 7mm hole which i inserted the tip and it doesnt work ;(

nice looking pen by the way


----------



## t001xa22 (Oct 7, 2011)

Seamus, I will definitely let you know how they go. To be honest, I was in a hurry to post these pens to the group, so my woodwork is not really up to sales standards, but I am going to do better. Right now, these 2 pens were put together for testing. The thing I like is that these add-ons can be offered as an option, including the Cross style hard stylus in place of the ink cartridge. In that case, a person would have a stylus for any kind of device.

Craig, when I tried this out on my wife's Samsung tablet, it worked perfectly just by gliding it across the screen. You don't have to really touch the screen or only lightly to activate a movement; not like the old PDA style hard styluses.


----------



## sbarton22 (Oct 7, 2011)

Where did you find the kits? I've been looking for them for a while.


----------



## MarkD (Oct 7, 2011)

sbarton22 said:


> Where did you find the kits? I've been looking for them for a while.


They are now available at CSUSA. Here is a link to the kit. You can also buy just the stylus. 

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/New_Products___Artisan__Soft_Touch_Stylus_Kit___stylus?Args=


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 8, 2011)

If you make them without the center band you can make them any size.  I buy stylus from a company and then dismantle them and use the parts.  You can use a 7mm tube. clip and finial.  I have lots of extra parts and just use them.


----------



## Sam@CSUSA (Oct 10, 2011)

clapiana said:


> i also got in some tips too.  if you hold the stylus without touching metal on your pen does the stylus work?
> 
> i have a wood only stylus with a 7mm hole which i inserted the tip and it doesnt work ;(
> 
> nice looking pen by the way



I have checked into this and here are my findings.  The brass tube is necessary to act as a conductor to your hand.  With the brass tube inserted you can make sufficient conductivity without touching any metal hardware.  There is however a limit on how thick the blank can be between the brass tube and your hand.  If this limit is passed then conductivity can still be made by having your hand be in contact with a center band or clip.  Please let me know if there is any need for clarification.

-Sam@CSUSA


----------



## titan2 (Oct 10, 2011)

nava1uni said:


> If you make them without the center band you can make them any size. I buy stylus from a company and then dismantle them and use the parts. You can use a 7mm tube. clip and finial. I have lots of extra parts and just use them.


 
_Now, this is where segmenting with aluminum, brass & etc would be helpful in the design elements as well as maintaining conduction with the brass tube that makes the pen work....._


_Barney_


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 11, 2011)

This is also the beauty of mounting the stylus tip on the 'top' end of the pen as you would tend to touch the clip when using it.


----------



## clapiana (Oct 12, 2011)

ok sam that is what i found

barney that is the road i am currently trying too


----------



## CSue (Oct 12, 2011)

Okay.  I am really jazzed CSUSA is selling these stylus tips.  I've made the wood stylus for original touchscreen products that have *pressure sensitive* screens for many years.  They also work currently on some cell phones that have the pressure sensitive screen, Nintendo DS and more.  
 
The iPad, iPod and such are *heat sensitive.*  The reason you need to be aware of the thickness of the material between tube and hand, the reason it is best if you can touch metal connected to the tube that the new stylus tip is connected to . . . is because it needs to have* heat conducted* to the soft stylus tip.
 
I think your idea of having it on as pen cap for SL is brilliant.  I love the Wenge stylus pen - beautiful finish, too!


----------



## Steve Busey (Oct 12, 2011)

Sam@CSUSA said:


> The brass tube is necessary to act as a conductor to your hand.  With the brass tube inserted you can make sufficient conductivity without touching any metal hardware.  There is however a limit on how thick the blank can be between the brass tube and your hand.  If this limit is passed then conductivity can still be made by having your hand be in contact with a center band or clip.



I can vouch for that. I made one with a piece of dyed BEB, but did not drill all the way through, and cut a slimline tube in half (about 1" each) and glued one in each end. The stylus does not work unless my finger is touching the metal band around the foam. Be careful out there!


----------

